# how to list my hardware in gentoo

## Lordbyronxxiv

how do i get a list of my hardware devices and the path locations in gentoo?

----------

## syscrash

```
emerge pciutils

/sbin/lspci
```

----------

## jimmywithtorch

if you don't want to emerge pciutils, type following in a console,

```
cat /proc/pci
```

----------

## Lordbyronxxiv

how do i determine my cdrom and disk drive paths?

----------

## jimmywithtorch

If you don't have scsi drives, mostly your first hard drive is /dev/hda, second one (if you have any) is /dev/hdb and CD drive is /dev/hdc

Partitions of /dev/hda would be /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2, /dev/hda5 ect. CD-drive don't have any partitions  :Razz: 

scsi drives are named sd instead of hd, e.g. /dev/sda

Use following command to list all of your ide and scsi hard drives, their partitions and CD drives.

```
find /dev/ -iname 'hd*' -or -iname 'sd*'
```

Optionally you can browse though whole bunch of devides under /dev using 'ls /dev' (ls - command to list files in linux, equivalent to 'dir' dommand of dos/windows)

----------

## Jake

 *jimmywithtorch wrote:*   

> Use following command to list all of your ide and scsi hard drives, their partitions and CD drives.
> 
> ```
> find /dev/ -iname 'hd*' -or -iname 'sd*'
> ```
> ...

 

Wouldn't "ls /dev/[hs]d*" be easier? Also note that USB and SATA drives usually show up as sd.

----------

## jimmywithtorch

yea thats easier, I just made that thing up on the spur. I'm not an advanced user yet. I didn't know you can use regex in bash  :Embarassed: 

----------

## joefish

```
# ls /dev/[hs]d*

/dev/hda    /dev/hdb13  /dev/hdc18  /dev/hdd4   /dev/hde9   /dev/hdg12  /dev/hdh17  /dev/sdb10  /dev/sdc6

/dev/hda1   /dev/hdb14  /dev/hdc19  /dev/hdd5   /dev/hdf    /dev/hdg13  /dev/hdh18  /dev/sdb11  /dev/sdc7

/dev/hda10  /dev/hdb15  /dev/hdc2   /dev/hdd6   /dev/hdf1   /dev/hdg14  /dev/hdh19  /dev/sdb12  /dev/sdc8

/dev/hda11  /dev/hdb16  /dev/hdc20  /dev/hdd7   /dev/hdf10  /dev/hdg15  /dev/hdh2   /dev/sdb13  /dev/sdc9

/dev/hda12  /dev/hdb17  /dev/hdc3   /dev/hdd8   /dev/hdf11  /dev/hdg16  /dev/hdh20  /dev/sdb14  /dev/sdd

/dev/hda13  /dev/hdb18  /dev/hdc4   /dev/hdd9   /dev/hdf12  /dev/hdg17  /dev/hdh3   /dev/sdb15  /dev/sdd1

/dev/hda14  /dev/hdb19  /dev/hdc5   /dev/hde    /dev/hdf13  /dev/hdg18  /dev/hdh4   /dev/sdb2   /dev/sdd10

/dev/hda15  /dev/hdb2   /dev/hdc6   /dev/hde1   /dev/hdf14  /dev/hdg19  /dev/hdh5   /dev/sdb3   /dev/sdd11

/dev/hda16  /dev/hdb20  /dev/hdc7   /dev/hde10  /dev/hdf15  /dev/hdg2   /dev/hdh6   /dev/sdb4   /dev/sdd12

/dev/hda17  /dev/hdb3   /dev/hdc8   /dev/hde11  /dev/hdf16  /dev/hdg20  /dev/hdh7   /dev/sdb5   /dev/sdd13

/dev/hda18  /dev/hdb4   /dev/hdc9   /dev/hde12  /dev/hdf17  /dev/hdg3   /dev/hdh8   /dev/sdb6   /dev/sdd14

/dev/hda19  /dev/hdb5   /dev/hdd    /dev/hde13  /dev/hdf18  /dev/hdg4   /dev/hdh9   /dev/sdb7   /dev/sdd15

/dev/hda2   /dev/hdb6   /dev/hdd1   /dev/hde14  /dev/hdf19  /dev/hdg5   /dev/sda10  /dev/sdb8   /dev/sdd2

/dev/hda20  /dev/hdb7   /dev/hdd10  /dev/hde15  /dev/hdf2   /dev/hdg6   /dev/sda11  /dev/sdb9   /dev/sdd3

/dev/hda3   /dev/hdb8   /dev/hdd11  /dev/hde16  /dev/hdf20  /dev/hdg7   /dev/sda12  /dev/sdc    /dev/sdd4

/dev/hda4   /dev/hdb9   /dev/hdd12  /dev/hde17  /dev/hdf3   /dev/hdg8   /dev/sda13  /dev/sdc1   /dev/sdd5

/dev/hda5   /dev/hdc    /dev/hdd13  /dev/hde18  /dev/hdf4   /dev/hdg9   /dev/sda14  /dev/sdc10  /dev/sdd6

/dev/hda6   /dev/hdc1   /dev/hdd14  /dev/hde19  /dev/hdf5   /dev/hdh    /dev/sda15  /dev/sdc11  /dev/sdd7

/dev/hda7   /dev/hdc10  /dev/hdd15  /dev/hde2   /dev/hdf6   /dev/hdh1   /dev/sda4   /dev/sdc12  /dev/sdd8

/dev/hda8   /dev/hdc11  /dev/hdd16  /dev/hde20  /dev/hdf7   /dev/hdh10  /dev/sda5   /dev/sdc13  /dev/sdd9

/dev/hda9   /dev/hdc12  /dev/hdd17  /dev/hde3   /dev/hdf8   /dev/hdh11  /dev/sda6   /dev/sdc14

/dev/hdb    /dev/hdc13  /dev/hdd18  /dev/hde4   /dev/hdf9   /dev/hdh12  /dev/sda7   /dev/sdc15

/dev/hdb1   /dev/hdc14  /dev/hdd19  /dev/hde5   /dev/hdg    /dev/hdh13  /dev/sda8   /dev/sdc2

/dev/hdb10  /dev/hdc15  /dev/hdd2   /dev/hde6   /dev/hdg1   /dev/hdh14  /dev/sda9   /dev/sdc3

/dev/hdb11  /dev/hdc16  /dev/hdd20  /dev/hde7   /dev/hdg10  /dev/hdh15  /dev/sdb    /dev/sdc4

/dev/hdb12  /dev/hdc17  /dev/hdd3   /dev/hde8   /dev/hdg11  /dev/hdh16  /dev/sdb1   /dev/sdc5
```

Hmmm... I know my computer doesn't have that many partitions  :Razz: 

----------

## kimchi_sg

KDE Info center  :Razz: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Lordbyronxxiv wrote:*   

> how do i determine my cdrom and disk drive paths?

 

for the harddisks

```
fdisk -l
```

HTH

T.

----------

## Chaosite

```
chaosite@Aurora ~ $ esearch lshw

[ Results for search key : lshw ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-apps/lshw

      Latest version available: 02.00b

      Latest version installed: 02.00b

      Size of downloaded files: 800 kB

      Homepage:    http://ezix.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Hardware Lister

      License:     GPL-2

```

And to get a normal /dev/, use udev. Actually, even devfs shouldn't make your /dev/ look like that...

----------

## jimmywithtorch

 *joefish wrote:*   

> Hmmm... I know my computer doesn't have that many partitions 

 

joefish, lol there is something wrong with your system.

----------

## polle

dmidecode (in portage)  provides also a lot of useful info, her an example:

http://www.nongnu.org/dmidecode/sample/dmidecode.txt

----------

